# Tipping the Charter boat crew??



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, give me some guidance on this subject. Is it a percentage of the Charter boat fee? Does the Captain get a tip as well? As far as crewman concerned, is it the same for each if more than one? 

Assume 4 or 5 hour trip-bottom fishing. Crew cleans the fish. 

Also, checked a couple of boats, already book full for June, or at least did not show any availability. Are they really booked or a hedge to be selective for that month, since it is the opening of snapper season?? Like, be able to take the best charter, which is understandable from a business point of view. 

Thanks--want to do right by everyone.

Oh, yes, one more--appreciate the "likes", sure didn't get any 50 years ago on return from NAM!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

20 percent to the deck hand is what I tip.
The Captain, no


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

BananaTom said:


> 20 percent to the deck hand is what I tip.
> The Captain, no


+1. I was out recently and the captain suggested 15%-20% for the crew and they charged me $3 to clean a small amount of fish.


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

20% total for the crew (same for each if multiple members - separate it out yourself).

No on the captain.

Good crew members will most likely be getting a little bit of pay from the captain in addition to tips.


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

Minimum 20% tip in my opinion if they do a good job. They will more than likely charge for fish cleaning, but not much. 

On another note, I don’t know what captains y’all know that pay their deckhands “a little extra”. They might get boat pay, but I don’t think that should even be considered when looking into the tipping situation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

IMHO, fish cleaning should be a part of the tip/trip on a charter. Head boat, you should pay for fish cleaning.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

most deckhands on private trips kinda toss in the fish cleaning IF they think they are with a good tipping group...If they can tell a fisherman is a cheap prick they will charge per pound to clean the fish.we add in another $50 per person for tip and fish cleaning. No tip for the capt UNLESS he exceeds my expectations. If its the true trip you are looking for and everything comes together, hell yes tip everyone.


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

I've purchased two former charter boats......both had signs mounted on the decks that said "customary to tip the crew 15%-20%"


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

As a charter deckhand for a year before getting my captains license we had a 15-20% mandatory tip. This all goes to deckhand. Its his only pay for the day. Sometimes i got nothing because people failed to pay the mandatory tip... sucks working an 8hr charter supposed to get 200+$ and getting nothing.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Aren't tips, in any form, earned and not owed?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> Aren't tips, in any form, earned and not owed?


That was like 20 years ago! Now your supposed to tip me 20% min and receive a shitty attitude. Just except it! :yes:


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*20% plus*

I tip the Captain under extraordinary circumstances only.... typically they the harder and further to make the trip work, etc. His crew 20% +. If there are more than one deckhand I give the tip to the 1st mate and tell him its for all mates. I will also tell the 2nd mate that the 1st mate has the tip for both.

Destin charter boats don't charge for fish cleaning. Most other ports do. I just ask how much weight and add it to the tip and tip before the cleaning starts.

When I charter a small boat where the Capt is the crew, he gets a good tip.


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

lastcast said:


> Lyin Too said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't tips, in any form, earned and not owed?
> ...



When i was a deckhand i was always very helpful polite and hardworking. I knew if i was a dick to customers id have my ass handed to me by my boss. So when i didnt receive a tip i was infuriated due to the lack of thinking the customers had. When it says mandatory its mandatory. Idgaf if i was an asshole to u. Its included in the price of the charter. Thats how deckhands make a living.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Floridaboater said:


> When i was a deckhand i was always very helpful polite and hardworking. I knew if i was a dick to customers id have my ass handed to me by my boss. So when i didnt receive a tip i was infuriated due to the lack of thinking the customers had. When it says mandatory its mandatory. Idgaf if i was an asshole to u. Its included in the price of the charter. Thats how deckhands make a living.


Exactly the point. You demanded and didn't deserve, cause you DGAF.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> When it says mandatory its mandatory. Idgaf if i was an asshole to u. Its included in the price of the charter. Thats how deckhands make a living.


You have got to be shitting me.....I pay for a charter and you think you can be an asshole and I still have to tip you??!! HA!! You'd be going home with empty pockets and an ass chewing from your boss. GTFOH


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Floridaboater said:


> When it says mandatory its mandatory. Idgaf if i was an asshole to u. Its included in the price of the charter. Thats how deckhands make a living.


First, I never heard of a "tip" being mandatory. I always thought a tip was something extra given for good service. If I get really bad service in a restaurant then I am not going to tip. Why would a charter boat be any different? Shouldnt the size of the tip correspond to the quality of service given?

Second, in your words the tip is included in the price of the charter. Your words, not mine. So if the tip is included in the price of the charter then why am I paying an extra tip. 

Third, if tipping is "mandatory" then when a charter boat captain gives the price for the trip, shouldnt the price he quotes include the "mandatory " tip? If I am told a fishing trip will cost $700 bucks, then that is what I expect to pay for that trip. If the deckhand does a good job then of course he will get a good tip. If he treats me like crap, nope. Regardless, the charter trip should only mandatory cost me what I was quoted... 



Sent from my Z965 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

I think it’s funny how y’all pick certain phrases from what he said. He clearly said he was always polite and hard working while deck handing. I see his point, but then again I’ve actually worked in that profession. When 98 percent of your income is made from tips, it can get rather frustrating when you bust ass all day and get nothing to provide with. Everyone who worked in the industry has been there, and knows what I’m talking about. 

Back to the original thread: being a deckhand, a 20 percent tip usually made for a good day. With that being said I have not gotten tipped at all and I’ve been given 50 percent or more. It really depends on how you think he/she does. Was he knowledgeable? Did he entertain you? Did he perform extra services that he didn’t have to (cook, make drinks)? These are things to take into consideration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Showing my age a little, but back when I was a Deckhand I was paid $30 for "All day" trips plus tips which were 8 am - 5 pm. My day started at 6 am and usually ended somewhere around 8 pm after cleaning fish, cleaning the boat, fixing equipment, fueling boat etc. So basically I made about $2.15 per hour salary. Back then it was also $30 per person on Head Boats and we didn't go unless we had at least 20 passengers, 15 pacs if they were willing to pay $10 extra per person. Some days I made $100+ in tips and other days it was under $20, either way as the deckhand I basically had to do the same amount of work. Sometimes more because we were moving around a lot from spot to spot and I was pulling the anchor "by hand, no winch" way more than when the bite was on. My point is, deckhands work their butts off even if the fish aren't biting so tip them based on the work not the bite.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Capt. Zach Baker said:


> I think it’s funny how y’all pick certain phrases from what he said. He clearly said he was always polite and hard working while deck handing. I see his point, but then again I’ve actually worked in that profession. When 98 percent of your income is made from tips, it can get rather frustrating when you bust ass all day and get nothing to provide with. Everyone who worked in the industry has been there, and knows what I’m talking about.
> 
> Back to the original thread: being a deckhand, a 20 percent tip usually made for a good day. With that being said I have not gotten tipped at all and I’ve been given 50 percent or more. It really depends on how you think he/she does. Was he knowledgeable? Did he entertain you? Did he perform extra services that he didn’t have to (cook, make drinks)? These are things to take into consideration.
> 
> ...


We picked certain phrases, because what he said was utter horse shit. Don't try and come on here with crap like, "I've actually worked in that profession." You're that girl that wanted to get a tattoo. We remember you. What are you, 22 now? There is no way you can remotely try and justify that diarrhea he just spewed. If deckhands want to be paid 20% of the trip, no matter how they perform, then they need to work that out with the captain. If the deckhand wants a "tip", then he needs to be polite and bust his ass or go hangout at a gay bar.


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

MrFish said:


> We picked certain phrases, because what he said was utter horse shit. Don't try and come on here with crap like, "I've actually worked in that profession." You're that girl that wanted to get a tattoo. We remember you. What are you, 22 now? There is no way you can remotely try and justify that diarrhea he just spewed. If deckhands want to be paid 20% of the trip, no matter how they perform, then they need to work that out with the captain. If the deckhand wants a "tip", then he needs to be polite and bust his ass or go hangout at a gay bar.




I don’t understand why you have to get all personal about it? And good guess, I’ll be turning 22 soon! But started deckhanding at 16, got my 6 pack at 18, and have 5 years of experience out on the water chartering and a little bit on private boats. By no means am I saying I know it all, I’m just saying I can understand where he’s coming from. Not once did I say it was mandatory, not once did I say that said tip shouldn’t reflect the deckhands performance. What I did say is IF he performed to or above expectation, and IF there was no gratuity INCLUDED in the price of the trip than I believe you SHOULD tip a minimum of 20 percent. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> We picked certain phrases, because what he said was utter horse shit. Don't try and come on here with crap like, "I've actually worked in that profession." You're that girl that wanted to get a tattoo. We remember you. What are you, 22 now? There is no way you can remotely try and justify that diarrhea he just spewed. If deckhands want to be paid 20% of the trip, no matter how they perform, then they need to work that out with the captain. If the deckhand wants a "tip", then he needs to be polite and bust his ass or go hangout at a gay bar.


This!!! Deckhand tipping my ass! Sumbitch don’t act right and I start accidentally dropping reels overboard. 
Owe me 20% my ass.

Assholes highjack the fishery, throw the recreational fisherman out the window, and now require mandatory tips.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Adult language....you've been warned...:whistling:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Great movie.


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

Holy crap!!!! This is so entertaining!!! Don’t stop now lol


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn. Now I gotta rewatch Reservoir dogs. Thanks Netflix!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I decked for a while on a couple different boats years ago, Capt paid me $50 a day and I received tips from customers, there wasn’t usually a percentage involved, I was tipped for how helpful I was and for making sure the crew had a great time, some days it was great, some days not so great. Seems different marinas have different customs, some charge for fish cleaning, for some the deckhands tip included fish cleaning, I’ve done both. 

What really burnt my ass is when you’ve bent over backwards to make sure the crew had the best experience possible, and they bitch about what the charter cost to begin with, then at the end of the day, you clean a pile of fish, send them on their way and you get $20 bucks thrown your way..... if your ass can’t afford the trip to begin with, stay at home, no sense in In sending your deckhand home broke, tips are the hands bread and butter, the same ones that tip shitty on the boats are the same ones that tip shitty at the restaurants.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think a decent wage should come out of the cost of the trip. A tip is a tip, not a wage.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

the few times I take a deckhand, if the anglers don't tip, I tip the deckhand.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

lastcast said:


> I think a decent wage should come out of the cost of the trip. A tip is a tip, not a wage.


For me, as an owner/operator with no deckhand, tips are crucial in actually making a profit. I just did my taxes, Im not the busiest full time guide but I do run a decent number of trips. I never keep track of my actual hours of work on and off the water (oil changes, boat cleaning, fish cleaning, repairs, etc etc) but there is NO doubt in my mind that if I broke it down to how much I make per hour its far less than min wage.

I charge $700 for 6 hours, when I first got in to this business I thought that was insanely high. Turns out, its actually hard to make a living doing this. I still have room to grow, run more trips and increase my profit margin so Im sticking with it for now. There are some that do make a decent living. However with more and more "investors" buying out small operations, putting huge money in advertising (I pay $900/ month JUST in advertising) and hiring a 19 year old kid to run their bay boat and charge $100 less for a 6hour, its getting difficult.

Saying all of that I still love my job.

For me, tips are of course really appreciated and never expected though and I truly believe should be based on how hard the capt/crew work. Most guys I know in the industry are really good people and truly want your repeat business and will bust their ass off to make you happy. Ive ran hundreds and hundreds of trips in the last several years and I cant think of any customers that knew to tip who purposely did not tip me because they didnt like my effort. If I dont get a tip, its probably like a 90% possibility the customer did not know. I dont put a sign on my boat.

Adding the tip into the cost of the charter makes it harder to compete when people are just price shopping so its kind of a catch 22.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

The sign on the boat I use to work on said "Tips aren't compulsory, but they are complementary." If you work on a boat you should get paid by the owner or capt, tips are above and beyond. I actually wonder how the Florida Dept of labor allows deckhands to not be paid a wage or salary.


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

The captain or boat owner should have the deckhands pay included in the price of the charter. You deckhands that didn't get a day rate out of the price for the charter, had some crappy attitude captains. A tip is a reward for good service given. In no way what so ever should a tip be mandatory. Through the years I have seen a great difference in opinions on what some consider as " busted my ass all day". 
But just as customers can have crappy service, I have seen some really crappy customers. 
Yeah, there are "entitlist" on each side. 
Goes back to, every one having a little respect for each other.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

If it is a bull S___ trip ie: lizard fish ,a ton of thro back too small and the all knowing *figure 8 done* by the boat and fish the same spot you just left; NO Tip. 

*NOW* if the trip is great, plenty of good fish no waste time on a dead spot and clean your fish no charge I TIP EVERYONE even the capt. as I will use them again.


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

So basically from what I hear is that a consumer should pay around $700 for a fishing trip and then be expected to pay even more money after the fact. So why not just take the price up to $1000 and not expect a tip? One thing I’ve noticed is that when u look at these websites for charters and u call them and ask prices nobody ever mentions a tip. I don’t think that everyone in the world knows that tips are expected or mandatory. Some people just call and get a price and expect that to be the price. When was the last time anyone tipped their mechanic? The company set the price and the mechanic busted his knuckles fixing your car but nobody tips him? Why should you expect a tip for your work but not tip others for theirs?


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

take a $60 trip on a head boat, take your own tackle, use their bait(if it's worth a crap) catch fish and go home. Crew doesn't need to help me at all. Cheaper than owning my own boat, fueling it, insuring it, cleaning it, etc, etc. Tip? For what, watching me catch fish with my own gear? lol (waiting for the flames!!)


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

RedfishNone said:


> So basically from what I hear is that a consumer should pay around $700 for a fishing trip and then be expected to pay even more money after the fact. So why not just take the price up to $1000 and not expect a tip? One thing I’ve noticed is that when u look at these websites for charters and u call them and ask prices nobody ever mentions a tip. I don’t think that everyone in the world knows that tips are expected or mandatory. Some people just call and get a price and expect that to be the price. When was the last time anyone tipped their mechanic? The company set the price and the mechanic busted his knuckles fixing your car but nobody tips him? Why should you expect a tip for your work but not tip others for theirs?


You’re comparing apples and hammers.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

replace the word "mandatory" with "customary" would that be more attractive? Just asking. I used to think the same thing before getting into the charter business.... why tip?, this is already expensive as hell... lol but then, at the time I didn't know the work and time involved either.....


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

How bout those who agree to work for $50 a day just accept the fact that that’s what they agreed to? And busting your ass is what you have to do to earn that $50 a day. I’ve worked my tail off pulling parts off junk cars in a mosquito infested swamp for $20 a day and at that point in my life to be on the water in a fancy boat baiting hooks for $50 a day would’ve been a dream come true. Some people tho come down here on vacation with a budget and if they aren’t told up front that tips are encouraged they don’t even know they’ve offended anyone by not tipping because they didn’t even know. Then we have to hear all the crying about how someone agreed to work for $50 a day and they can’t live comfortably because they didn’t get a tip.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I always tip based on service and have no problem giving more than 20 percent and have no problem leaving next to nothing. I've had charters where I've caught a ton of fish but the deckhands were rude and not helpful so didn't give 20%. I've been on charters where I've caught next to nothing but the captain and crew members did everything they could to get us on fish so they received a nice tip.

If you aren't gonna tip, make it known before you get on the boat


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

Ignorance of a custom is okay I suppose if you are personally okay with being ignorant of a thing you are participating in.

The reason the op asked the question was to become informed.

Ignorance is simply a lack of knowledge and can be cured (stupidity you're stuck with forever - lol).

Many jobs are performed that it is customary to tip. Wait staff are typically paid 2 dollars and change an hour. If you are the kind of person who doesn't tip at a restaurant, you're probably the kind of person who won't tip a deck hand. Many deck hands only get paid tips. If they did a good job, tip them well. If they didn't, don't tip them as well but please tell them why they are getting less of a tip than they normally would so they can learn from the experience.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

The difference in the mechanic situation is that the auto shop owner pays him for the work. I wonder how the boat captains would feel if on the days the mates didn't get tips, the mates let the captain clean his own boat. Or maybe if they charged a cost plus, customers pay for fuel, and then pay the captain for putting them on good fish.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

gameaholic said:


> The difference in the mechanic situation is that the auto shop owner pays him for the work. I wonder how the boat captains would feel if on the days the mates didn't get tips, the mates let the captain clean his own boat. Or maybe if they charged a cost plus, customers pay for fuel, and then pay the captain for putting them on good fish.


lol Define "Good Fish".... thank the good lord this is just the PFF ha ha


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

well if they are after snapper and grouper and catch RUBY RED LIPS and squirrel fish all day, they can thank the capt and pay for fuel. LOL sorry when I was a deck hand on the Highroller we had to shout out any fish that someone caught. It would be so simple for the captains to figure a basic wage for length of trip say $100-4hr $150-8hr $200-12hr, and include it in the cost of the trip. Then tips would actually be tips. We were paid that way when i worked on the highroller, but much less back then.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I know its called fishing and sometimes you dont catch much, BUT the capt always gets paid, so should the guy working the deck, cleaning the boat and showing up an hour early to stock ice and bait.


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

So in an effort to cure the ignorance maybe charters should have something about tips on the website or when the ignorant people call say something about it. And I have been know to tip a waiter $100 for a $30 meal because the service was exceptional.


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> For me, as an owner/operator with no deckhand, tips are crucial in actually making a profit. I just did my taxes, Im not the busiest full time guide but I do run a decent number of trips. I never keep track of my actual hours of work on and off the water (oil changes, boat cleaning, fish cleaning, repairs, etc etc) but there is NO doubt in my mind that if I broke it down to how much I make per hour its far less than min wage.
> 
> I charge $700 for 6 hours, when I first got in to this business I thought that was insanely high. Turns out, its actually hard to make a living doing this. I still have room to grow, run more trips and increase my profit margin so Im sticking with it for now. There are some that do make a decent living. However with more and more "investors" buying out small operations, putting huge money in advertising (I pay $900/ month JUST in advertising) and hiring a 19 year old kid to run their bay boat and charge $100 less for a 6hour, its getting difficult.
> 
> ...


I'm going to be frank, and do not intend to be rude. But, you seriously need to re-evaluate your business model if you depend on tips to make a profit as a solo owner-operator.


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

lastcast said:


> Floridaboater said:
> 
> 
> > When i was a deckhand i was always very helpful polite and hardworking. I knew if i was a dick to customers id have my ass handed to me by my boss. So when i didnt receive a tip i was infuriated due to the lack of thinking the customers had. When it says mandatory its mandatory. Idgaf if i was an asshole to u. Its included in the price of the charter. Thats how deckhands make a living.
> ...


Okay not my point once again.. i said i was always polite and nice. If you know me then you know im never a dick to anyone. But thats the point. If youre not going to tip me evern when i was hard working, polite, and helpful to you on the charter then you go F yourself. Because thats how i made a living. I find chartering to be 80% customer service and 20% putting the people on the fish. Im very respectful. But it does extremely piss me off when i am a captain now and see my deckhand not get tipped at the end of the day. That means he either gets nothing for the work he did or i cut him money out of my own pocket that goes towards company expenses in which he wasnt budgeted into. And i always give my deckhand money if they dont get tipped. Cuz thats the way i am.


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

Also by tipping my companies website and pricing is 150 an hour for deep sea charters.. that includes a 15-20% minimum mandatory gratuity on top of the 150 an hour. Therefore when i dont recieve the MANDATORY gratuity that i was calling a “tip” but cleary stated “mandatory tip” for you ignorant under-educated people on here. I could be an asshole and charge their credit card on file for the 15-20% and sometimes i do if they dont have cash on them for the mandatory gratuity. Otherwise if they knew about the mandatory gratuity and still didnt perform in the act of paying it then i will assume they must have had a bad experience. Whether it be not catching many fish or a rough boat ride im not sure. But i wont charge it then.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I guess I am the exception to the rule, but I do tip guys like my mechanic, contractor, yard guy, house keeper, fishing captains and mates, and definitely good wait staff. I do some pretty mean bbq and usually once a year I will smoke up a big batch of pulled pork and go drop it off at my mechanics shop. My yard guy gets hooked up with fresh fish and gets a bonus at christmas time. Same with our house keeper. At christmas I take my mechanic a big tray of cookies at the shop and a spiral cut ham for his family. The same with my contractor. I have shown up at a job site with racks of ribs that just came off the smoker. Christmas he and his boys each get a big ham. These things don't cost me a whole lot but they sure garner me lots of good will and whenever something breaks on one of my vehicles or I need something taken care of on one of my houses, my mechanic and contractor always answer the phone and usually will work after hours or shuffle some things on their schedules to make sure I am taken care of. I have used all kinds of guides over the years and have always tipped. One of the worst hunting trips I was ever on and the guide got a great tip because this guy did everything in his power to make it happen for us and we just got kicked in the teeth at every turn. He went above and beyond and it just wasn't in the cards. I tipped him well and when I called to book again the next year he was thrilled that I returned. He got it done that year and has continued to do so every year since and has become a great friend in the process. And I still tip him. I know what long hard work it takes to be a guide or charter captain or mate, the hours that the customer never sees but are all crucial to having a great trip. I have learned in life that generosity will always come back to you many fold.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I look at things a little differently than most. 

Whatever profession someone is in, if I “hire” them to perform a service for me, I take care of them if it was a good experience, for instance, I like my barber, he charges $15 for a haircut, I always give em $20, I just had someone come out and pressure wash my house, guy was nice and did a great job, he charged $300, I gave him $350. My mechanic is a great guy, if my repair bill happens to be $160, I may give him $200..... and so on. 

I appreciate the fact of individuals making a living and not living off the system, people that run their own businesses I have the utmost respect for, running a business is stressful, makes me feel good to put a few extra dollars in their pockets so they can support their families.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Bluecape said:


> I guess I am the exception to the rule, but I do tip guys like my mechanic, contractor, yard guy, house keeper, fishing captains and mates, and definitely good wait staff. I do some pretty mean bbq and usually once a year I will smoke up a big batch of pulled pork and go drop it off at my mechanics shop. My yard guy gets hooked up with fresh fish and gets a bonus at christmas time. Same with our house keeper. At christmas I take my mechanic a big tray of cookies at the shop and a spiral cut ham for his family. The same with my contractor. I have shown up at a job site with racks of ribs that just came off the smoker. Christmas he and his boys each get a big ham. These things don't cost me a whole lot but they sure garner me lots of good will and whenever something breaks on one of my vehicles or I need something taken care of on one of my houses, my mechanic and contractor always answer the phone and usually will work after hours or shuffle some things on their schedules to make sure I am taken care of. I have used all kinds of guides over the years and have always tipped. One of the worst hunting trips I was ever on and the guide got a great tip because this guy did everything in his power to make it happen for us and we just got kicked in the teeth at every turn. He went above and beyond and it just wasn't in the cards. I tipped him well and when I called to book again the next year he was thrilled that I returned. He got it done that year and has continued to do so every year since and has become a great friend in the process. And I still tip him. I know what long hard work it takes to be a guide or charter captain or mate, the hours that the customer never sees but are all crucial to having a great trip. I have learned in life that generosity will always come back to you many fold.


Great post


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’m really just trying to stir the pot. I don’t even fish charter boats.
And always tip at restaurants.


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

Comments like that make me never want to go on a charter boat


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Floridaboater said:


> Okay not my point once again.. i said i was always polite and nice. If you know me then you know im never a dick to anyone. But thats the point. If youre not going to tip me evern when i was hard working, polite, and helpful to you on the charter then you go F yourself. Because thats how i made a living. I find chartering to be 80% customer service and 20% putting the people on the fish. Im very respectful. But it does extremely piss me off when i am a captain now and see my deckhand not get tipped at the end of the day. That means he either gets nothing for the work he did or i cut him money out of my own pocket that goes towards company expenses in which he wasnt budgeted into. And i always give my deckhand money if they dont get tipped. Cuz thats the way i am.


Sounds like having a deckhand or two is needed for your operation. So, that is an expense that should be factored into the trip just like fuel, bait, rod/reels, & tackle that is needed for a fishing trip. 
So that "tip" you say is mandatory is technically by definition not a "tip". 
Fishing is fishing and not always catching. When the captain and crew make for a memorable trip regardless of what ends up in the cooler, that's when the crew earns their "reward" i.e. "Tip".


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Floridaboater said:


> Also by tipping my companies website and pricing is 150 an hour for deep sea charters.. that includes a 15-20% minimum mandatory gratuity on top of the 150 an hour. Therefore when i dont recieve the MANDATORY gratuity that i was calling a “tip” but cleary stated “mandatory tip” for you ignorant under-educated people on here. I could be an asshole and charge their credit card on file for the 15-20% and sometimes i do if they dont have cash on them for the mandatory gratuity. Otherwise if they knew about the mandatory gratuity and still didnt perform in the act of paying it then i will assume they must have had a bad experience. Whether it be not catching many fish or a rough boat ride im not sure. But i wont charge it then.


P.S. Calling people on PFF, ignorant under-educated people is not the "always polite" person you say you are in your post directly in front of this one.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

tipping in certain situations IS MANDATORY. If you go eat at any restaurant in town in a party pf 8 or more people the tip can be auto on the total. Some waiters add it, some take a gamble....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Do you tip your doctor if they get your diagnosis right the first time? Your pharmacist if they catch an interaction? Do you tip your real estate agent if they find you the perfect house and negotiate you an awesome deal? Why not?


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

What would happen if a deckhand felt like they needed a raise? Would the captain bill the consumers credit card 40%? I couldn’t imagine agreeing with someone on a price and receiving crappy attitude and decide not to tip then find out my credit card was charged more than the agreed upon total. That’s just plain stealing and anyone who does that should have their business license taken away


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Floridaboater said:


> Also by tipping my companies website and pricing is 150 an hour for deep sea charters.. that includes a 15-20% minimum mandatory gratuity on top of the 150 an hour. Therefore when i dont recieve the MANDATORY gratuity that i was calling a “tip” but cleary stated “mandatory tip” for you ignorant under-educated people on here. I could be an asshole and charge their credit card on file for the 15-20% and sometimes i do if they dont have cash on them for the mandatory gratuity. Otherwise if they knew about the mandatory gratuity and still didnt perform in the act of paying it then i will assume they must have had a bad experience. Whether it be not catching many fish or a rough boat ride im not sure. But i wont charge it then.


Lol wow. So what boats do you run? Free advertising and all.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Depending on someone to leave a tip in order to pay your bills is just plain dumb. Hell, why not just buy scratch off tickets and hope you win.

Job=paycheck.


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

Yall are being ignorant picking out certain things im saying like its the black plague. Dont come on my charters i really could care less. My company stays booked year round. Two or three non tipping pffers aint gunna hurt me lol. Yall consider what you said yourselves and hope karma bites you back in the ass. Cant judge someone unless you know them. And once again i said tip and meant mandatory gratuity. People view it as the same thing though it seems. Thatsbwhy i said educate yourself. If you dont know the diff between mandatory gratuity and tip.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Floridaboater said:


> Yall are being ignorant picking out certain things im saying like its the black plague. Dont come on my charters i really could care less. My company stays booked year round. Two or three non tipping pffers aint gunna hurt me lol. Yall consider what you said yourselves and hope karma bites you back in the ass. Cant judge someone unless you know them. And once again i said tip and meant mandatory gratuity. People view it as the same thing though it seems. Thatsbwhy i said educate yourself. If you dont know the diff between mandatory gratuity and tip.


Won’t never see me fishing with your junky ass. If I did though, you’d be buying new reels.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Floridaboater said:


> Yall are being ignorant picking out certain things im saying like its the black plague. Dont come on my charters i really could care less. My company stays booked year round. Two or three non tipping pffers aint gunna hurt me lol. Yall consider what you said yourselves and hope karma bites you back in the ass. Cant judge someone unless you know them. And once again i said tip and meant mandatory gratuity. People view it as the same thing though it seems. Thatsbwhy i said educate yourself. If you dont know the diff between mandatory gratuity and tip.


Once again, what boat(s) do you work or run(if any)? just curious if you’re man enough to mention names of the business after being such an asshat......... lemme guess, it’ll be crickets.....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Floridaboater said:


> Yall are being ignorant picking out certain things im saying like its the black plague. Dont come on my charters i really could care less. My company stays booked year round. Two or three non tipping pffers aint gunna hurt me lol. Yall consider what you said yourselves and hope karma bites you back in the ass. Cant judge someone unless you know them. And once again i said tip and meant mandatory gratuity. People view it as the same thing though it seems. Thatsbwhy i said educate yourself. If you dont know the diff between mandatory gratuity and tip.


What's the name of your company? You're so proud of your business and it's practices, put it out there.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Where's Chase? He's like a dang Facebook bloodhound. He can find anybody on there.


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

Sorry, didnt realize i was conversating with a few pigs.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Floridaboater said:


> Sorry, didnt realize i was conversating with a few pigs.


So what’s the name of your company big guy?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Where's Chase? He's like a dang Facebook bloodhound. He can find anybody on there.


Already found him on FB. Took maybe 30 seconds.


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Floridaboater said:


> Yall are being ignorant picking out certain things im saying like its the black plague. Dont come on my charters i really could care less. My company stays booked year round. Two or three non tipping pffers aint gunna hurt me lol. Yall consider what you said yourselves and hope karma bites you back in the ass. Cant judge someone unless you know them. And once again i said tip and meant mandatory gratuity. People view it as the same thing though it seems. Thatsbwhy i said educate yourself. If you dont know the diff between mandatory gratuity and tip.


Looks like someone else on here is " under-educated".


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Floridaboater said:


> Sorry, didnt realize i was conversating with a few pigs.


Such a polite young guy you are.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like he got some "likes" from the girl that wanted a tattoo.


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

Just because I wear a badge and carry a gun doesn’t mean I’m a pig


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

Says the guy with the fake profile. Its called texting slang. Look it up.


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

MrFish said:


> Looks like he got some "likes" from the girl that wanted a tattoo.




Sure did, I agree with some of what he’s saying. I’m not even talking shit here, and yall are bringing me into it. I’m only 22 and am pretty confident saying some of you need to grow up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

MrFish said:


> Looks like he got some "likes" from the girl that wanted a tattoo.


Could you cry some more? Wow internet drama at its finest. Look idc what yall think about tipping. Last thing ill say is. If u go on a charter boat thats private you should heavily take into consideration tipping the hardworking deckhands. If you dont then you dont belong on a charter boat in the first place. They do alot of work for YOU and your company you dont even see or think about. Live in someone elses body for a day and see how you feel after


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

Awe she’s mad. So cute when she’s mad


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Capt. Zach Baker said:


> Sure did, I agree with some of what he’s saying. I’m not even talking shit here, and yall are bringing me into it. I’m only 22 and am pretty confident saying some of you need to grow up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So your a chick named Zach?


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

jlw1972 said:


> So your a chick named Zach?




He’s talking about a poorly phrased post from approximately 6 years ago. I’m guessing he’s got a hell of a lot of free time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Floridaboater said:


> Could you cry some more? Wow internet drama at its finest. Look idc what yall think about tipping. Last thing ill say is. If u go on a charter boat thats private you should heavily take into consideration tipping the hardworking deckhands. If you dont then you dont belong on a charter boat in the first place. They do alot of work for YOU and your company you dont even see or think about. Live in someone elses body for a day and see how you feel after


Sounds like somebody needs a job....


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

Capt. Zach Baker said:


> Sure did, I agree with some of what he’s saying. I’m not even talking shit here, and yall are bringing me into it. I’m only 22 and am pretty confident saying some of you need to grow up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Honesty, i wasnt even trying to talk shit either. Some people like to misread things though and get their panties in a wad and cause a huge commotion over nothing. Sorry you got dragged into it. I think they just need to go back and reread what i said and not others. I think they just read one part that would seem bad without reading the rest and get all lets stsrt a fight over nothing type of thing. And yes i get offended when yall start a commotion over whatbi said when in reality i didnt try ti stsrt one to begin with. It all stsrted with one guy misinterpretating what i said and yall all reading his comment.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Capt. Zach Baker said:


> He’s talking about a poorly phrased post from approximately 6 years ago. I’m guessing he’s got a hell of a lot of free time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So your a dude?
Nevermind on the picture of that tattoo...


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

I’m curious to find out the name of the charter company


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cynical said:


> I'm going to be frank, and do not intend to be rude. But, you seriously need to re-evaluate your business model if you depend on tips to make a profit as a solo owner-operator.


I am sticking it out. Im still in the black so with room grow, the more trips I run the more profit I will make. My advertising cost is more a month than my truck and boat payment a month combined! On average, it costs me nearly $100 per new client in advertising expense. As the years go on and I get more and more repeats that helps big time. Counting my kayak charter days, Ive have clients that have fished with me nearly every year for the last 6 years. That right there tells me Im doing something right and with my ability to keep clients, my business and profit, will grow. 

I was speaking with hyperbole, but an unexpected tip really does go a long way.


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

I Must say JlW1972 has got to be the most immature 50?? Yr old ive ever seen type on a computer? Have you never heard of leaving people alone. Probably the reason why i assume youre divorced. Lmao


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

RedfishNone said:


> I’m curious to find out the name of the charter company











I found him!!


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

both are GIFTS.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Floridaboater said:


> I Must say JlW1972 has got to be the most immature 50?? Yr old ive ever seen type on a computer? Have you never heard of leaving people alone. Probably the reason why i assume youre divorced. Lmao


You ain’t seen shit yet. Wait till I get close to the bottom of this bottle.


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

jlw1972 said:


> You ain’t seen shit yet. Wait till I get close to the bottom of this bottle.


Other reason youre probably divorced. A drunk and a drama creator. Hmm. Ever thought of going to rehab? The world will thank you. And how kind of you posting a sailboat pic from your porn collection you look at 4x a day. Things get lonely, dont they?


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Floridaboater said:


> Could you cry some more? Wow internet drama at its finest. Look idc what yall think about tipping. Last thing ill say is. If u go on a charter boat thats private you should heavily take into consideration tipping the hardworking deckhands. If you dont then you dont belong on a charter boat in the first place. They do alot of work for YOU and your company you dont even see or think about. Live in someone elses body for a day and see how you feel after


So, I have taken a handful of young guys wanting to get into the business as deckhands on private trips. Up front I told them they would be paid X amount of dollars for the trip. They were told what was expected of them and the duties they had on the water and back at the dock. They were also told, " make a good impression and work hard, and I'm sure the guys going fishing on the trip will tip you well". I paid them a wage for doing deckhand work on the water and back at the dock. And most of these kids earned a very good "tip" from the guys I took fishing. Some also earned my signature on "sea time" forms. 
As a captain, you should be paying your deckhands a wage for work done on the water and at the dock. Either paying them a day wage or per hour wage. You as the captain should be doing this. If you are not the boat owner, then you should be negotiating this wage with the owner for your deckhands. Then, if your customers had a great trip, the boat should receive a "tip".


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Floridaboater said:


> Other reason youre probably divorced. A drunk and a drama creator. Hmm. Ever thought of going to rehab? The world will thank you. And how kind of you posting a sailboat pic from your porn collection you look at 4x a day. Things get lonely, dont they?


Divorced? Lonely? Son I’m telling my wife goodnight and patting her on the ass every night about the same time your trying to get your deckhand to come to bed.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn kids.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Is this worth going back and reading? Asking for a friend... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

John B. said:


> Is this worth going back and reading? Asking for a friend...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No,.. afraid not...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> No,.. afraid not...


Damn. Have fun ladies.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

Lmao that’s the funniest shit ever!!!


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

John I'll tell you but I want a 20% tip


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

jlw1972 said:


> Divorced? Lonely? Son I’m telling my wife goodnight and patting her on the ass every night about the same time your trying to get your deckhand to come to bed.


My deckhand is a girl lol


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

she is now? or identifies as one?


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

gameaholic said:


> John I'll tell you but I want a 20% tip


Just saying but i only walked away without a tip two times. One time i was tipped in expensive liquor. And the next were some googans that wanted to catch “marlin” on a state licensed boat.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Floridaboater said:


> Just saying but i only walked away without a tip two times. One time i was tipped in expensive liquor. And the next were some googans that wanted to catch “marlin” on a state licensed boat.


You get the rest of your tips on Memorial Day?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Capt. Zach Baker said:


> He’s talking about a poorly phrased post from approximately 6 years ago. I’m guessing he’s got a hell of a lot of free time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're offended now, it's a good thing I didn't get going back when I drank and had tons of free time.


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

This has become the best thread ever


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

MrFish said:


> If you're offended now, it's a good thing I didn't get going back when I drank and had tons of free time.




Not offended at all. Just think it’s funny as hell that y’all like to start shit on a fishing site over what sounds like a combination of pride and ego. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

RedfishNone said:


> This has become the best thread ever


Don’t take much to entertain you does it?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Which one of you is this..
http://www.woodsoffshore.com/freelance-captain-for-hire/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

i thought deck pay was approx $50 per trip from the capt to the mate...I always made $50 a trip plus fish cleaning and tips. I always just added the fish cleaning in for whatever they gave me.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Capt. Zach Baker said:


> Not offended at all. Just think it’s funny as hell that y’all like to start shit on a fishing site over what sounds like a combination of pride and ego.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No combination of pride and ego for you? I see you took a different direction out of the womb.....not all of us were meant to spill seed into women.


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

A captain without a boat??


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

RedfishNone said:


> A captain without a boat??


A pig without a gun?


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Woody doesn't need a boat to catch fish. Don't yall remember anything!


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

A pig with a gun.


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

RedfishNone said:


> A pig with a gun.


An american citizen with multiple guns and ccw


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

A little late to the party but I'll add anyway. When we chartered it was an event and we partied like hell. Tips could go either way. Ever had a deckhand ask what he owed you after a couple days?


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Bama Rick said:


> A little late to the party but I'll add anyway. When we chartered it was an event and we partied like hell. Tips could go either way. Ever had a deckhand ask what he owed you after a couple days?


If yall ever need one...call


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Floridaboater, just thought you’d like to know that my wife left me today and I’m lonely. 
I blame you.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

yeah it is kinda slow stir that pot...


----------

